

Show HN: 24 hours && 24 red bulls - mariusz331
http://www.bangwithfriends.com/

======
vitovito
What a distinctive photo on the home page. It's casually erotic and says a lot
about who they're trying to target and how.

But, the "How It Works" page is cartoonish and has a completely different
(immature, tacky) aesthetic.

One of these things is not like the other.

I wonder if they properly licensed the original photo from Theo Gosselin:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/46799990@N04/5157819128>

I'd put my money on "no."

------
weisser
What is to stop someone from saying they are interested (when they really
aren't) and instead take your creepy digital advances after finding out your
identity and publish them on their FB wall for "teh lolz"?

Seems like it could backfire pretty terribly for people using this. I'm sure
it could actually work too.

Though not for me, it's definitely an interesting idea. I agree that the "How
it works" page is very immature and could probably turn some potential users
off from the concept.

------
sopooneo
I've heard of this done back in the day with pen and paper and one trusted
referee just after graduation at certain Ivy League institutions.

------
pmtarantino
I think this is useful and a great service, but only if everybody use it. If
my friends doesn't use it, why I should use it?

~~~
heelhook
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_effect>

------
seatown_life
wow. so brazen it just might work. wish i would have thought of it.

~~~
JDSD
Great, the last thing I need is for my sex life to accidentally make its way
to my timeline.

That'll will be fun when this data is eventually leaked... I foresee quite a
bit of blackmail.

~~~
seatown_life
i think it's hidden from your friends until you both say you like each other.
and you can set it to "only me" so no one else can see you're on there.

~~~
mgillett
I think he's talking about a data breach or an untrustworthy middleman.

